# Wireless keyboard/mouse on PS3?



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Has anyone got/recommend a wireless keyboard and mouse/trackpad/ball with a PS3?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got the official Sony keypad that attaches to the controller and it's really good tbh, typing obviously won't be as fast as if you had a full size keyboard but it's a lot faster than using the controller, it has a mouse function on it which works really well, it turns the keys into the mouse and you just run your fingers over them to move the pointer.
Got mine for under a tenner with free delivery.
Bargain and a decent product imo.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers fella 

TBH it would be for browsing mainly, so I COULD get away with one. I am just so used to a full sized board, and hate typing on my Blackberry. I suppose best thing is to try one in somewhere like Game and go from there.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahhh if you hate typing on a blackberry you may not like this then because although it's a nifty bit of kit it's like typing on a mobile phone keypad due to its size, I personally don't find it a ball ache,
Definatly try one out then if you can, the next alternative is the official full size keyboard theyve bought out which looks good and I think you can pick it up for £35 on amazon etc but some places are charging £54 for it.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStati...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:24170759|prd:24170759


----------

